# 명,개,권 and subject/object markers



## chelz

https://exchange.nus.edu.sg/exchange/michelle_wong/Sent Items/질문이에요.EML/#For the units 명,개,권....

Where do we put the subject markers?

For example, which one is correct?

1) 외국인이 두 명이에요.
2) 외국인 두 명이에요.

3) 외국인 두 명 있어요.
4) 외국인이 두 명이 있어요.
5) 외국인이 두 명 있어요.
6) 외국인 두 명이 있어요.

감사합니다!


----------



## AKoreanUser

all of them are correct.

I'm not so sure about the subject marker, you know, I haven't learned my language that way. But as far as I know, there are a topic and a subject in Korean sentences, and the subject markers in your examples are right after 외국인 for 1) and 2), and 두 명 for 3), 4), 5) and 6).


----------



## LucasHoage

Direct/Main subject ending marker (in a state of being):

남자는 - 는 is used to mark the noun man. The reason is because the last character in the second letter (자) is a vowel. So to make it sound correct, you use 는.

If it is a consonant ending, you use 은.

This marker tells you that the main subject of the sentence, is in a state of being.

Like:

The flower is beautiful
The person is handsome


Direct Subject marker endings when the subject is performing an action:

남자가 밥을 먹어요. - The man is eating rice.

가 is used to mark the end of the subject performing the action. It is used since the second letter (자) ends with a vowel character (ㅏ). If it does not end with a vowel, you would use 이 instead.

To mark the ending of an object that is being acted upon.

Example:

남자가 밥을 먹어요. - The man is eating rice.

밥 - rice

을/를 (remember, depending upon vowel or consonant endings of the word)

밥을 (Basically lets you know, the rice is having something done to it.)

남자가 밥을 먹어요. - The man is eating rice.


So the entire sentence:

The man (가 tells you he is doing something)

is (Understood in context because no tense is used with the verb)

eating - 먹어요

rice (을 - tells you the rice is being eaten.)

I hope that helped.



게 is used to mark the direction you are going when referring to a human. I'm not so sure about animals.

Example:

어디에 가요? - Where are you going?

(understood context, so you can omit 나는) 루카수게 가요. - I am going to Lucas

Or

나는 루카수게 가요.


명 is used when counting people.


----------



## Delinois

all of them is absolutely correct. but 4) 외국인'이' 두명'이' 있어요. I don't used to speak Korean like this way. cause there are two 

'이'.


----------

